# Snow down south???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Happy new year! I am in Grand Forks and we got 6 inches or so Thursday and can expect the same Saturday. My question is does anyone know how much they received down south of I-94 (around V.C)? I still want to get out Sunday and am looking for an update.

Thanks...

tad


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was in Litchville today and besides all the rain they had a little bit of snow so you could tell if there was fresh tracks. I was out on Tuesday and we seen about 200 birds. got our limit no problem. The first field the birds held tight but in the second one they were flushing out wild as soon as we hit the edge of the field. Today we had alot of trouble. did not see any birds out and then when they did flush it was so windy that they were gone in 2 seconds. We swung south and back to the east and ended up just north of Gwinner and seen a rooster fly in a crp field that was posted of course. so we went to the nearest farm and asked if he owned it and he said his cousin did and that it would probably be ok if we went in and that the ravine by the corn field was his and that they usually fly into there and that we could go through that. I chased out seven roosters and about thirty hens into the ravine and then pushed that back to the road where my 62 yr old partner was posting. got two out of there. there was no snow south of 27 and east of the sheyenne river valley.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just starting to snow Sat morning, 10:15. We have 1" and ice underneath, forecasting 7" coming.


----------

